# Pet bed from sweaters.



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I saw this on FaceBook and had to share! You can use your old sweaters and sweatshirts to make comfy beds for your pups. I know Romeo and Candi will have a few new beds. Lol
View attachment 28170



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

That's really cool! I've never heard of that before!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

that is way cool.


----------



## Hansi Kürsch (Aug 16, 2013)

i love that idea! although i think i'd have to tighten the knots extra tight because i can see my little guy tearing that apart haha


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We did something similar, but we did the no-sew method, and just cut them apart and tied them together. We stuffed it will old sweaters and shirts that were too worn or stained to donate.


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never seen this before! Thanks so much for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh what a coincidence, I saw a tutorial for this on youtube a few days ago. It's such a good idea!


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Great idea

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

